# One of the best ideas



## johnstoneb

I just bought one a couple of months ago and agree with what you have said. I should have bought one sooner.


----------



## Ken90712

I bought one a while ago, while I like it i tend to use my other push-sticks more. I need to make more of an effort to use it. Nice review.


----------



## jim65

you should get a splitter on the back of that blade,it helps a lot!


----------



## CharlesA

Mj splitter pro is a nice companion to the grr-ripper.


----------



## ssnvet

It takes a little bit to get used to running your hand right over the blade doesn't it?

But it's a great system and really gives excellent control to the work piece.

Especially good for old saws that don't have good blade guard options.


----------



## retfr8flyr

I also love my Grr-Ripper's, I have 2 of them. I use them constantly and feel very safe and in control, especially with smaller cuts. I think they are great and they also work very well on my Jointer/Planer machine and I even use it sometimes on my router table.


----------



## ElChe

My only slight ding on the grrrippers is that the rubber soles get fouled up and a bit slippery. I don't use them to their full capabilities but on thin rips they are amazing and make a dangerous cut much safer. Unless you have a saw stop and then you can use a hotdog as a pushstick.


----------



## twong789

Great product, well thought out. I bought one to try out. Loved it! Bought a second one for times when I have to feed longer boards. A little expensive, but your fingers will thank you!

Takes a bit of time getting used to having your hands go over the blade, but with the Grr-Ripper, you have more control of your piece. Also, with the Grr-Ripper, I find that I can smoothly push my wood through in one continuous motion, eliminating burn marks from the saw blade.

I use the Grr-Ripper on the jointer, with the trailing hook, to provide extra security from slippage.


----------



## haskins

We've only had ours a short time and have already used it to make a number of cuts that would have been difficult to make otherwise (like getting straight edges on a piece of thin triangular shaped maple by using the base plate against the fence). Initially bought it for the safety factor but I think we are getting better cuts, less burn, etc.. It's a little bit of pain changing all the plates but the little o-rings on the threads do at least keep the various parts together when not in use. I would recommend getting two as even on relatively short pieces having two has been a plus.


----------

